# blurred dancers



## Destiny (Aug 11, 2003)

I took this one at a dancing contest....all of the photos turned out to be really blurry though....


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey Destiny, I think you win the prize for most blur in the blooper forum!

:shaking:


----------



## Destiny (Aug 12, 2003)

thanks, where can I claim my prize?
I don't remeber though what I did that this photo turned out the way it is...almost looks like I was throwing my camera across the room or something...


----------

